# Drumroll...the I WANT THIS thread.



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Post what you REALLY REALLY want! The more pics, the better. And it HAS to be in pics.

BTW...all pics I post are from my Pinterest. Don't know if that is hot linking or not but that is what Pinterest is for. Pinning pics. So..I am pinning from my boards over there.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Took me a while to find a SFW image to post...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I wanna be young again. Then I want this guy:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want this too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want this necklace:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

This too:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

This chair would be super nice. I want.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I had this all day yesterday and last night....but I want more tonight:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

And since there are clear skies tonight...I guess I will use the youtube vid to go to sleep with tonight. Bless youtube.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

I want to drive this for a living:


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll take this.....






With this in the back yard....






And this in the side yard....






and I want this to sleep in...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want this as my back yard


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want this body.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want this as my front yard


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want to swim in this


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want to be on this horses back


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I want a canoe for this:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I wanna explore in here:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Post what you REALLY REALLY want! The more pics, the better. And it HAS to be in pics.
> 
> BTW...all pics I post are from my Pinterest. Don't know if that is hot linking or not but that is what Pinterest is for. Pinning pics. So..I am pinning from my boards over there.



I don't know how, where do I get the link? From the address bar when I have the pic up?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Feb 6, 2014)

I want this to vanish from the Universe.........








Forever.....


----------



## NLT (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to poop in this...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mine?



You want purple sunglasses? Shouldn't you be aiming higher?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2014)

I must want death for it is inevitable. 

The picture of my death is an unpainted canvas. 

Yet I wait. Assured of its utmost beauty.


----------



## Votto (Feb 6, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I want to poop in this...



I want to drop the Obama's off at the Oval Office.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope. I <3 him.

Larry on Ally McBeal is actually where I went oh. Okay. I want one of him. And then he relapsed, and shot his career in the foot. Again.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I must want death for it is inevitable.
> 
> The picture of my death is an unpainted canvas.
> 
> Yet I wait. Assured of its utmost beauty.


----------



## namvet (Feb 7, 2014)

the forbidden island of Niihau Hawaii


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

I want to swim in this


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

I want this in my gem collection


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 8, 2014)

Frank Lloyd Wright's "Falling Water" House


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

Not my style, but gorgeous!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

This is my style


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

Or this:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

Or this


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd like another one of these;






I totaled my first one rat-racing a '67 stang.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2014)

And the inside to look like this:


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 8, 2014)

This would be nice;





I could discover one of these;





Or see this with my own eyes;





I'd probably feel like this;


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 8, 2014)

On the Cote d'Azur


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

I want this house.

Beautiful Historic Home Just Off Center Avenue


----------



## namvet (Feb 8, 2014)

when the tax's come just leave


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 8, 2014)

Taylor.... *sigh*






But, would she have ME?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 8, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> I'd like another one of these;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crumpets, Smedly.

Fetch crumpets!


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 8, 2014)

How about a shmoke und a pancake?


You know, a flapjack und a shigarette? No? Shigar und a waffle? No? Pipe und a crepe? No? Bong und a blintz? No? Well, then there ish no pleashing you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And the inside to look like this:



I love the Victorian interiors.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 8, 2014)

Too busy, makes my eyes bleed.


Gracie said:


> And the inside to look like this:


----------



## namvet (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Taylor.... *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much you wanna pay???


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 8, 2014)

namvet said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor.... *sigh*
> ...



I thought everything was free in this thread.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

I want vintage fashion for summer this year.  Examples:






In contrast to the increasingly popular gamine look of the early 1920s, a beautiful Jeanne Paquin Robe de Style cotton and silk dress from 1923.  I want something like this, all cotton plus the hat.






Chanel  Gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

1910s-corset-cover-Edwardian-Lingerie. Edwardian Fashion Shoot by Matt Knowles  Lingerie collection by Lori Knowles. Corset covers originally were worn under the corset, but by the 1909, were used as a protector and worn over the corset, while the softer chemise slips or petticoat slips and drawers were worn under the corset. A complicated business!






The Metropolitan Museum Mobile - Art Object. Very much Lady Ediths color. Lanvin dress from 1923


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2014)

I just want another 25 years of continued good health and then drop dead of a massive heart attack and be dead before I even hit the ground.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> I just want another 25 years of continued good health and then drop dead of a massive heart attack and be dead before I even hit the ground.



Go for 50 or 100.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Taylor.... *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course! But then she'd write a song about what a jerk you were.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 9, 2014)

No Diabetics Allowed






Well, once in a while.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want this body.



So do I, but I suspect we have different reasons.
Mine involves a nun's habit, a washing machine on fast spin and a carrot.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 9, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want this body.
> ...



A carrot?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Taylor.... *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> If you live in the US, you have a much higher chance of dating Taylor Swift than you do of dying from Bird Flu.




25 Real Facts That Make Common Fears Way Less Scary Slideshow | Cracked.com


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Spiderman said:


>



Why did that tree decide to grow THERE?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor.... *sigh*
> ...



That IS the down side.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Spiderman said:


>



Love as long as it has electricity and the internet.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


>



Eventually for us....still using one carboy....want to go to kegs soon....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 11, 2014)

I want this hot tub.....






.......and this woman in it!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mine?




Oh no, you don't........I called him first....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mine?
> ...



Lies!! When did you call him? I was before that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 11, 2014)

bodecea said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



But, I would shower her with low-fat popcorn and the occasional trip to Dairy Queen. 

What women could resist that?


----------



## Votto (Feb 11, 2014)

Wildcard said:


> I want this hot tub.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no choice but to solute that.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

I would like to have that hot tub but you can have the woman.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey. I don't know if I want this hot tub, but it's a damn good idea!

No soup for you!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually..I want this hot tub. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2014)

My needs are simple so I would, at least for the moment, be happy with this.






500 lumen of LED projector to replace my old one with.

I could use it to watch hot porn with a lovely blonde lady whilst soaking in a hot tub.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2014)

I also want these four cute ladies.
I see it this way, no matter how old my wife may get, looking at this will make me see how lucky I am.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 12, 2014)

The Original Time Machiine


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll bet nobody tried to give him their stylists number.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 13, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> The Original Time Machiine



Leonard and Sheldon got that one.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2014)

A time machine would be fabu!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty sure I want this!


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


>



That looks like Heisenberg's stash.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 15, 2014)

I want this car..........


----------



## Disir (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

I forgot all about this thread! Thanks for the bump!

I want this:






and I want the interior to look like this:


----------

